# New (to me) Tartan 30!



## jlapin (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everyone - I'm Jared. I bought a 1976 Tartan 30 earlier this year, and with her on the hard, am beginning the "restoration" and improvement work that I have planned for her. I'm looking forward to being an active part of the Sailnet Community!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome! Good to have you aboard.


----------

